

Cherrypal announces $188 CherryPad America Android tablet - mootothemax
http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/07/cherrypal-announces-188-cherrypad-america-android-tablet/

======
proee
All these news tablets remind me of when MP3 players were in their infancy.
You had all these players trying to push out as many models at onece - all
with little features here and there to try to differentiate themselves.

The winners are going to be those can create an ecosystem around their
hardware. Apple is obviously pretty good at doing this with both their
software (itunes) and their mindshare (apple fan boys)

~~~
hugh3
I don't think it's necessary to create an ecosystem around your hardware, if
all the Android-based pads are basically equivalent. It'll be more like Apple
vs Microsoft in the 90s, with Google in the Microsoft role.

... though on second thoughts, I don't think the market for pad computers is
anywhere near as large as the market for desktop PCs (circa 1995) or mp3
players (circa now). It's just not an "everybody needs one" sort of product.

~~~
azim
_I don't think the market for pad computers is anywhere near as large as the
market for desktop PCs (circa 1995) or mp3 players (circa now). It's just not
an "everybody needs one" sort of product._

That statement got me thinking so I actually went and looked it up. In 1995
The US personal computer market saw about 21 million units shipped and 58
million units shipped worldwide. Estimates figure Apple has shipped about 8.5
million iPads worldwide in the 6.5 months since it's launch, and they are
projected to ship about 45 million in 2011. So it looks like even disregarding
other pad devices, the iPad alone has a market approaching the size of the pc
market in 1995!

------
abrudtkuhl
I wish this was from Dell, HTC, etc and not "Cherrypal"

